# Jungle Blowgun Amazon Darts



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

I picked up a 100 pack of "Amazon" spike darts from Jungle Blowguns on ebay. I paid about $16 shipped for them and they arrived very promptly.

The darts are 1" long pointys on a plastic cone and come "some assembly required" with the spikes and cones separate. I added a dab of superglue in the holes of the ones I assembled just to be on the safe side. The cones come off of my wire darts all the time and these seem like they'd be a bear to retrieve without a cone if they got stuck in something.

I've taken 20 or 30 shots and am very impressed so far. I really wanted to like these because I'm not really in to making darts. I like the way the premade ones fit just right and are all the same and I don't have the patience to make nail darts that way. Here's a video of them in action, they shoot good and hit hard. Diggin' em! :sword:


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet! I like the idea that I CAN make my own darts. But I typically do not liek to make them. The commercial darts for the .50 cals are cheap enough. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

All loaded up!

I modded my wire dart quiver to hold 48 of these new ones:


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I understand the convenience of ready made darts. I make them also but not always up to spending the time on making darts . Glad those are working out for you.


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

I chrony tested these today and got a consistent low-mid 160s with them. For some reason that's higher than I get with the wire darts.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Good video M_J. I like these myself.


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

So short...I'm impressed that they track true. Cool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Revisitng this. I need to get more stinger darts. I do like the wire ones better for target shooting.


----------

